# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل در عکس ثبت نام کنکور

## Adamkhob

دوستان من متوجه شدم عکسی که برای ثبت نام استفاده کردم اندازه اش مطابق شرایط گفته شده در دفترچه نیست.برای رفع مشکل چیکارکنم؟

----------


## Adamkhob

up

----------


## MehranWilson

تصویر واضح باشه کافیه فک کنم

----------


## Adamkhob

up

----------


## Adamkhob

up

----------


## bbehzad

> up


عکست بد بود تایید نمیشد حالا که تایید شده یعنی درسته.عکسه دیکه واسه تولید کارت.واسه خودت دغدغه درست نکن.

----------


## Adamkhob

up

----------


## MYDR

سلام
 جای هیچ نگرانی نیست !
دوستان درست راهنمایت کردن.
   در زمان چاپ کارت به عکس اشاره می کنند که اگر مشکلی داره از طریق باجه های رفع نقص که سازمان سنجش هم اعلام می کنه برای هر استان چه جای باجه داره می تونید در زمان تعیین شده مراجعه کنید و بگید عکسم رو عوض کنید یا هر چیز دیگه ای معدلم رو اشتباه زدم و .... !
و اگر باز هم همچنان نگران هستید و روی فکر شما تاثیر میزاره : وارد سیستم پاسخ گویی سازمان سنجش بشید و همین موضوع رو باهاشون در میون بزارید.

موفق باشید.

----------

